# Who is (almost) DP free!?



## DutchMark (Aug 10, 2004)

I'd like to know who is recovered or nearly recovered from DP on this forum?

I'd like to call myself nearly recovered, I have DP episodes though.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2004)

Totally recovered.

I plan to write my Story again in the stories section, but haven't gotten around to it.

The VERY short version is that I had dp, dr, anxiety and terrible obsessions for many many years....coped with meds, tried and fought and kept trying, but never got too far. Long term analytic therapy finally made the difference, but it was long...and took a lot of work.

Peace,
J


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

im having breif episodes of recovery recently...but the problem is as my awareness of myself leaves me for longer periods than ever before it causes me more anxiety when i return back into dp mode....its very scary but its a good sign


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm DP/DR for almost a week now. I know it's a short time but it feels great.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

Jc That's GREAT re: moments of recovery!


----------



## Inflammed (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm at 80% recovery now.
And still on benzo withdrawal !!!


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

person3 said:


> Jc That's GREAT re: moments of recovery!


thankyou person3

as you know im always honest and this is how things have been for me lately,not without alot of effort though i must admit,the sceptical may think this doesnt work but it works for me and that is

1/little or no alcohol (vitally important)
2/exercise (very important,its amazing what just 20 minutes running can do)
3/a healthy diet low fat low calorie with loads of fruit and vegetables
4/im not sure if this is a contibuting factor but i take vitamin b complex and omega three supplements

ive not turned into a saint ive even had a couple of beers tonight, but ive admitted to myself that my anxiety is mainly caused by alcohol,which is a shame because it meens that i dont have a social life as all of my friends meet up in the pub....also reading and watching films is very good


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2004)

I am dp free. I used to have brief but frequent episodes of dp. I believe my dp was the result of frequent panic attacks, constant anxiety and horrible obsessive thinking and introspection. Once i learned to better deal with the panic attacks and obsessions, the dp went away immediately. I hope it doesn't flare up again when I move interstate and face many fearful situations.


----------



## Digitalbath (Aug 13, 2004)

i do not know if i am getting well or going worst, anybody have this feeling at all? coz the first 6 months in dp is a lot different from my last 6,,, i dunno its strange, different sensations, different.... but i think of the same gravity and weight. still very disabling... the only difference is that i am beginning to less and less think about it, (as if i do not care at all if I breakdown and u know) --- a deeper depressiona as if i have convinced myself that i cannot fight this battle anymore0-- that i have lost--- so many parts of my life, the way i was has gone--- i dont even remember how i was a year ago= just like to ask if anyone has this feeling that i dunno if ur gettin better or not----


----------



## DutchMark (Aug 10, 2004)

More DP free people please, i'ts nice to have a list with DP free people or people who are recovery.
Still recovering here, getting better day by day


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2004)

DP has never been the MAIN problem in my life...It was always a lovely bonus that came along with all the other wacky problems that go on in my head.

FORTUNATELY, I can honestly say that I haven't felt DP'd in almost 2 years. Shortly after I started coming to this site. Though I still endure a lot of hardships with panic/drug cravings/bi-polar disorder, it feels amazing to say, "HEY, at least I'm not DP;d anymore!" It was always the most prevalent sub-particle of my overall problem. Dealing with the rest has become so much easier without the DP.

As I sit here and type I realize that the whole 2 years thing isn't entirely accurate...Throughout my treatment and what I like to call, "toying," with medications, it seemed like whenever I took an Anti-psychotic I would feel myself on the brink of falling back into DP...Knowing that it was just the med and not something else helped calm me down though.

Well I know by now most of you are saying, "Wow, Bunk is a world of useless boring information!" So in any case, basically, all I'm trying to say is....Though I am far from being cured overall, I can safely say that I have overcome the constant DP.

There's always light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## luke1979 (Aug 20, 2004)

a quick question for the people who are, or luckily already are recovered, what things did you find most helpfull during your recovery?
i had dp/dr about 10 years ago, it was pretty bad at the time, but i somehow got over it within about a year.
however last september i fell back into the dp/dr cycle, since then ive tried zoloft and avanza from the anti-depressant side of things, diazapan, from the benzo's and risperdal from the anti psychotics.
none of which have helped with the dp/dr.
i think that bassically ten years ago i just got on with my life, no doctors knew what was wrong and i think i just fought on and got on with life and let myself forget about it.
this time though ive found the problem and am so obsessed with it that i think im just making the recovery path hard for myself.
i think that i need to somehow break the obsessive thinking pattern and that will lead to a break through.
i try everything i can to break the pattern but i just cant seem to do it.
at the moment im very depressed and im seriously thinking about suicide, not because i hate my life or anything, i just need some relief from this.
i know i need to keep fighting and i prey to god that i find the strength to keep fighting on.
im seeing a new psychiatrist this week and i hope he can help me out of this hole im stuck in.
damn, i didnt want this to turn into something negative, but yeah any tips on how to beat this would be more than greatly appreciated.
cheers
luke.


----------

